# You and only you can cure yourself of dpdr. Been there done that!



## Pennyelizabeth92 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well here I am for the second time in my life experiencing dpdr. Yeah, even after conquering it once it still sucks, but I did it once & I'll do it again! Looking back at my first experience and now, I believe this is just my minds way of telling me there are some changes that need to be made in my life & honestly it makes perfect sense. I'm not going to go into great detail about what led up to either episode of dpdr but I will say this- it is not by any means permanent.

The good news is that the power to beat this stupid crap is in your hands. The bad news is that it will most definitely suck in the meantime. All you can do is suck it up & deal. The first time around I was a total mess. Full blown dpdr like you wouldn't believe. I questioned my very being on a daily basis along with everything else. I couldn't get out of bed I couldn't eat I mean I was afraid of everything. My breaking point was when I started to develop agoraphobia. I couldn't even walk out on my porch. I would sit there everyday read up on this shit in the internet and be afraid.

One day I said to myself enough is enough. I got dressed jumped in my car and just drove. As scared as I was at that very moment it didn't even matter anymore. I refused to be one of the people who lived years with this shit. As unfortunate as those stories are I believe they could have been prevented. It's all about how you handle it. Wanna know why you don't read many success stories? Because the people are too busy out living their lives to come back to some forum.

That my friends is key. Get the fuck up and live your life. Scared or not get up and walk outside. Visit a friend. Walk around the damn grocery store. YOU HAVE TO SAY SCREW dpdr and live like it's not there. You will notice it and it will scare you but KEEP GOING ABOUT YOUR DAY. You have to ignore it and keep pushing forward. It won't go away I'm a day, nor a week. I can honestly say the first time around I don't even know how long it took, I was too busy living. One day you'll be doing something and you'll think damn I'm normal again! It sounds crazy but it's true. Just as it came it will go.

I went a full 2 years dpdr free and it's back, but I'm not scared. I mean yeah it bums be out here and there but that's normal. Once I fully get my mind off of it I know it'll go away just as it did before.

You don't know me, so many of you won't pay any mind to what I say but I just really want to help even if it's just one person. Get off the internet and sot reading about dpdr. Live your life as if none of this is happening. You will feel funny and it will be tough but that's the only way out. There is no magical "cure" or pill to make it go away. Only YOU have the power.

Take care guys and good luck!


----------



## Celestia (Oct 28, 2013)

Great post!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Love this post. I completely agree with nearly everything you're saying. No invisible man in the sky is going to cure you, nor is karma, but YOU. If enough effort is put into recovery, it WILL happen. Great read!


----------



## Jabato (Jul 19, 2014)

Great advice! I also had DR many years ago (only then I never knew what was wrong with me) and getting on with my life was the thing that cured me, after many months.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

It's true the answers are inside of us.. but at the same time, always remember, there's nothing wrong with asking for help and advice.


----------

